# Another one from Germany



## Seb (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey there, 

just wanted to introduce myself a bit. 

I have been told about this very nice board about a week ago and have been reading in it for hours since then. 
My name is Sebastian (Seb) and I have been playing around with (sampled) music in the style of filmscores for some years now, but only one I took time the time to do some "serious" work. Now I want to really get in to it and found this forum a good place to get started again. I will release a website and post it here when I finished my reel. 

When not sitting on my midi-keys, I play guitars in my metal-band Downtime (link to Myspace is in my signature), where I'm doing the songwriting and production as well. 

I hope I can learn a lot in here and if possible share my knowledge.

Cheers and have a nice week, 

Seb


----------



## Reegs (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Seb,

Welcome!


----------



## Hal (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome in here SEB  let me tell u am just surprised that u play metal while u compose film music makes me see u as two different persons.
Definetly a flexible person open to different styles.


----------



## Seb (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey, 

thanks for your kind welcome. 

@ Hal: Yes, there are kind of two hearts... I need the energy and musical "violence" of a metal show, if possible every weekend. But the depth and emotion of a good combination of sound and picture is what makes me forget the time and spend hours in front of my DAW, playing on my keys with a spacy stare. 

Some words about my motivation to sign in here: 
When I asked Alex Pfeffer (Waywyn) if he could recommend a helpful forum with a good vibe and profòÔÏ   –ÚDÔÏ   –ÚEÔÏ   –ÚFÔÏ   –ÚGÔÏ   –ÚHÔÏ   –ÚIÔÏ   –ÚJÔÏ   –ÚKÔÏ   –ÚLÔÏ   –ÚMÔÏ   –ÚNÔÏ   –ÚOÔÏ   –ÚPÔÏ   –ÚQÔÏ   –ÚRÔÏ   –ÚSÔÏ   –ÚTÔÏ   –ÚUÔÏ   –ÚVÔÏ   –ÚWÔÏ   –ÚXÔÏ   –ÚYÔÏ   –ÚZÔÏ   –Ú[ÔÏ   –Ú\ÔÏ   –Ú]ÔÏ   –


----------

